# Please Help ID this Schwinn B10



## ProfessorBike (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello Schwinn Fans,
Please help me identify the year of this Schwinn B10. Things that are different; 
1-painted fenders and rims- are these original or did someone paint them?
2-single colored frame- did they come like this or did the mystery painter strike again?
3- chainring- original?
4-serial number looks like B 3936 3. There is a space between the  "B" and the first set of numbers, and then a space between the numbers and the last "3". The last "3" is also set a little higher than the other numbers.
So I am eager to hear what you have to say. 
Thank you,
            ProfessorBike
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f77/buckwheat82/3.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f77/buckwheat82/2.jpg


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like a Rollfast to me? v/r Shawn


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 22, 2010)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a Rollfast to me? v/r Shawn




I agree...Chainring is definately a DP harris (Rollfast), and the tank looks like my 34 Rollfast. I think the mad painter had his/her way with the whole bike.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 22, 2010)

I have little experience with motorbikes in the longterm, but I do have a Schwinn Admiral motorbike of unknown vintage and I've spent probably 30-40 hours researching motorbikes over the last couple weeks alone. Nothing on that bike says B10 to me. The fork crown was different, the truss rod attachment points on the fork crown was completely different, the truss rods looked different, the junctions on the frame tubes were different, and generally the speaking the frame geometry was slightly different as well.
It's a great looking bike though, definitely a keeper!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 22, 2010)

that fork is not schwinn.   i would agree rollfast or colson. great bike. schwinn did the b10e as painted fenders also.


----------

